# Media Blackout As Obama Appoints First Ever Assassination Czar



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporate news blackout as Obama appoints John Brennan as the sole person in charge of designating people to be assassinated.*

John Brennan, Obama's chief counterterrorism advisor was a name that you did not see on the Mainstream media today as they continue to run stories that serve to distract the masses from stories that matter.
Most recently he publicly spoke about the drone program calling it moral and ethical and just.
According to *reports* from the Associated Press, John Brennan has now seized the lead in choosing who will be targeted for drone attacks and raids after Obama delegated him as the sole authority to designate people for assassination under the United States top-secret assassination program.
Yes, if it such a secret program then why is the Associated Press running a story on it? Because it is only a "top-secret" matter of National Insecurity when the public and organizations such as the ACLU request more details on it than is revealed int the propagandized reports the public is fed through the corporate media.

http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/2012/05/23/media-blackout-obama-appoints-assassination-czar-137181/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hopefully they're wrapping the Hellfires in bacon before they send the drones up.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ha, we wish. They're probably going to send in special ops teams to ensure the wasted get a proper mooselimb burial.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

The first rule of assassination is you dont talk about assassination


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

The kid who bullied Brennan in high school, wont be getting much sleep.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fuck Brennan and fuck his shithead boss, the double standard is ridiculous. If this was GW it would be shoe throwing time but since in the Commie in Charge its ok.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Fuck Brennan and fuck his shithead boss, the double standard is ridiculous. If this was GW it would be shoe throwing time but since in the Commie in Charge its ok.


I like angry 7

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

How is this program a top secret if we are reading about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

I bet Chairmen O will take out each target himself like he with Osama.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This must go nicely with his Nobel Pos Prize. The double standard is thicker than Oprahs ass.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Fuck Brennan and fuck his shithead boss, the double standard is ridiculous. If this was GW it would be shoe throwing time but since in the Commie in Charge its ok.


----------

